# Is this heater safe for birds



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

I will be getting some finches in a few weeks and will be quarantining them in a room that has an in-wall heater. That is the only room I can use. Other option is the hallway which MIGHT work, but we are currently remodeling and repainting so I do not want any paint fumes to harm the birds.

So this heater is in the room in the wall and I know we need to be careful with heaters, so I am wondering if someone can help me figure out if this is safe.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cadet-C...l-Electric-Heater-in-White-CSC151TW/100569364


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some space heaters contain components coated with polymers containing polytetrafluroethylene (PTFE),

PTFE is the same element in nonstick cookware that (when overheated) emits fumes deadly to birds.

I highly recommend you contact the manufacturer directly about possible PTFE coatings before purchasing the heater.*


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

The heater is already installed. It is not a space heater, it is a wall heater, that is why I am wondering on if it is safe, since it is different.

This isnt a room I ever planned on having birds in, but it turns out it is the best room for quarantine, so I would like to find out if it is safe.

Do wall heaters have the same risks as space heaters?


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

The best answer is still to check with the manufacturer.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Only the manufacturer of the product can tell you what was used in the product assembly.*


----------

